# Purchased a PPD From Wayne



## Neil Rodin (Jun 22, 2006)

I was hoping to get some feed back on how Wayne Simonavich is doing. I purchased a dog from him right at the time of his accident. If you purchase a PPD from someone and this happens (where he almost died) I hope he recovers well and wish him the best ...But, What would you do regarding your dog? What questions would you ask? What is the politcally correct thing to do without sounding insensitive regarding what dog he has picked out, how the training is going, who is doing the training now that your ill, etc,etc,etc.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> If you purchase a PPD from someone and this happens (where he almost died) I hope he recovers well and wish him the best ...But, What would you do regarding your dog? What questions would you ask? What is the politcally correct thing to do without sounding insensitive


Wayne is home now, Neil. Have you tried calling him? What questions do you have? Is it about the dog's training? I'm a little confused as to what you're asking here?


Which dog did you buy from him, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Neil Rodin (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats just it... I dont know what dog i am getting. I spoke w/ Scott and he informed me of the accident and said they are in the process of finding the dog for us. When I call there i get the machine and no call back. My dog is to be delivered in July. what do you think I should do?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahh I understand now. I've always had to leave a message, too. Usually it is returned within a few days at least, but with everything that's going on now, it could be that they just haven't gotten back to you because of being busy. Or it could be that since they don't have the dog yet, they don't think it's necessary to call you back yet. I can't speak for them.

If you do not yet have the dog, and it's not yet at Wayne's either, I'm still confused as to what your concerns are. Are you concerned that you aren't going to GET the dog? Or is there something I'm missing? Have you tried e-mailing Scott? I can PM you his address if you want. 


Do you live in the area? You may just try stopping by his house.


----------



## Neil Rodin (Jun 22, 2006)

That would be great, thank you. Are you happy with the dog you have gotten from them? They seem nice to deal with and I know Wayne has a very good reputation. PS I live in South Florida


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Check your PMs


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Neil, have you found the answeres to your questions yet?


----------

